# perl-5.8.9 breaks MRTG



## CrazyFingers (Jan 14, 2009)

FreeBSD 7.0-Release
MRTG-2.16.2,1 stops working after perl-5.8.9 update 1-14-2009

FIX:
cd /usr/ports/textproc/p5-Pod-Parser
make deinstall
make reinstall

cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/p5-SNMP_Session
make deinstall
make reinstall

cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/mrtg
make deinstall
make reinstall

That fixed it for me.  I'm sure there's a more elegant/efficient way to do this, but I figured I'd give everyone notice.


----------



## CrazyFingers (Jan 14, 2009)

20090113:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5.8
  AUTHOR: skv@FreeBSD.org

  lang/perl5.8 has been updated to 5.8.9. You should update everything
  depending on perl. The easiest way to do that is to use
  perl-after-upgrade script supplied with lang/perl5.8. Please see
  its manual page for details.


That probably would have done the same thing?  Maybe?  *shrug*...


----------



## robertclemens (Jan 21, 2009)

The perl-after-upgrade script is often neglected. It is very easy and quite useful. That should've fixed the problem and I only post a reply to confirm this solution to anyone upgrading perl and breaking perl dependencies thereafter.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2009)

Please note that perl-after-upgrade appears to not be enough sometimes: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1627


----------



## trev (Jan 23, 2009)

portupgrade -f "p5*" fixed my issues with ports failing after upgrading perl.

The perl-after-upgrade script did not.


----------



## CrazyFingers (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, the perl-after-upgrade script did absolutely nothing to resolve my problems with mrtg and its dependencies on 4 different Freebsd 7.0/7.1 servers.  Had to manually deinstall/reinstall the listed ports to get mrtg working.


----------

